# RofVape 233W - For Minikin v1 Lovers



## Kalashnikov (7/7/17)

*Rofvape 233W Warlock Z Box Mod*
​
This looks like a very interesting mod especially for the minikin v1 lovers. has the same sort of form factor. Loving the size in the video next to the Smoant Charon.


See it available - https://www.vikingsvape.co.za/collections/new-stock/products/rofvape-233w-warlock-z-box-mod

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Roodt (7/7/17)

Now that checks awesome... would love the carbon fibre look...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (8/7/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> *Rofvape 233W Warlock Z Box Mod*
> View attachment 100505​
> This looks like a very interesting mod especially for the minikin v1 lovers. has the same sort of form factor. Loving the size in the video next to the Smoant Charon.
> 
> ...



Me likey.Looks so small for all that power.Price?


----------



## Kalashnikov (8/7/17)

kev mac said:


> Me likey.Looks so small for all that power.Price?


It's R1090 from Viking store. link in main post

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

